
How Rust Helps Keep Kentik’s Performance on High - i314159
https://www.kentik.com/blog/under-the-hood-how-rust-helps-keep-kentik%27s-performance-on-high
======
wooly_bully
"today’s post is for our fellow programmers"

Would be nice to go into some of the technical details or see _any_ code in
this post, since Rust networking code interesting. As is, reads as nothing
more than an advertisement.

~~~
allengeorge
Agreed. This was incredibly light on the details, and the only thing we learn
is that they use nom and Cap’n Proto. I’d really like to know how they did
their network code, and what their experiences with nom were like.

------
acd
Kentik has very nice BGP analytics should you ever have the need to do such a
thing!

------
lenkite
I don't get it - this talk is about a project that is written in Golang and
not rust

~~~
coldtea
What part don't you understand? They explicitly say that they wrote several
major parts (ingest, protocol decoding, disk storage backend, query layer) in
Rust.

Firefox is written in C++ too, but uses Rust for lotsa things.

~~~
lenkite
My mistake sorry. This is what happens when I skip-play videos to save time.

